# Magma Indoor Championship 2007 at FastCats



## fastcats (Sep 1, 2006)

originally posted on FastCats forum



> Hi all,
> 
> Classes are finalized:
> 
> ...


January 19, 20 & 21


----------



## fastcats (Sep 1, 2006)

oops forgot they added a class



> Hello, everyone
> 
> A new class, 19T Touring Foam, has just been added to MAGMA’s race this year. The online registration form is now on our race site.(www.magmarc.ca) For the early birds who have already registered, please email us if your registered class(es) may change.
> 
> ...


----------



## fastcats (Sep 1, 2006)

schedule information:



> Hi all,
> 
> We have posted the latest race schedule.
> 
> ...


----------



## fastcats (Sep 1, 2006)

hotel info.



> Hi All,
> 
> We have confirmed a special rate with "Monte Carlo Inn"
> 
> ...


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Des er brechfur stein!


----------



## ctmazzo (Oct 21, 2003)

Is there stock TC Foam and 1/12th stock????


----------



## fastcats (Sep 1, 2006)

these are the classes Magma has traditionally run for the last # of years
1/10 19T rubber
1/10 open mod
1/12 19t 
this year they opened a 1/10 19t foam class
(FastCats is a sponsor and they are facilitating this race)


----------



## fastcats (Sep 1, 2006)

2 days to go!  
watch the weekends racing on liverc.com starting Saturday morning
(practice mode probably on on Friday)


----------

